# جهاز الجراحة الكهربائية



## باسم 1411987 (25 مايو 2007)

* ‌أ. **الجراحة الكهربائية :*
تتيح الجراحة الكهربائية سهولة قطع الأنسجة وتجلط الدم وذلك بتمرير تيار كهربائي عالي 
التردد مرتفع الفولت خلال الأنسجة التي تجرى عليها الجراحة بواسطة آلة يدوية كالمشرط
 الكهربائي، فقوة الكثافة في نقطة التماس تولد حرارة موضعية وتبخر للأنسجة، فمن هنا يمكن استخدامها في العديد من الإجراءات بدءا من زراعة الأعضاء وحتى الاستئصال البسيط. 

* ‌ب. **آلية العمل :*
*· **آلية القطع:*
ان التيار الكهربائي ذو التردد العالي يمر عبر المسبر في النسيج الحيوي وتحت شروط معينة تؤدي الى تولد كثافة تيار عالية في رأس المسبر ويتطلب الأمر تيارات عالية التردد تزيد عن 500  kH لتحاشي تأثير فارادي للأعصاب والعضلات ولتحسين الشروط الكهربائية ( أي انتقال التيار من الأقطاب الى النسيج ) فعلى سبيل المثال اذا تم تأثير باستطاعة مقدارها 15 واط بواسطة مسمار سلكي مستقيم ذو قطر 0.25 ملم عند التردد 500 كيلوهرتز فان التطبيق المباشر للمبادئ الكهربائية على النسيج يبين ان كثافة الاستطاعة عند رأس المسبر 3.3 * 103 W/Cm3 .
ان هذه الاستطاعة سوف تسبب ارتفاعا سريع لدرجة الحرارة تصل أحيانا الى 800 درجة مئوية وبالتالي فان عملية القطع في الجراحة الكهربائية تعتمد على تفجير النسيج الحيوي تبعا للغليان السريع للسائل في المنطقة المركزية حيث يجف النسيج بسبب الشرارة ثم يتبخر الماء في الخلية مما يؤدي الى انفجار الخلية و إحداث القطع ونظرا لان قطع النسيج يحدث بسرعة فان المسبر يجب أن يتحرك أيضا وذلك لإنقاص التخريب الحاصل في النسيج الحيوي وبواسطة التحكم بالمسبر فان هذا التخريب يكون على عمق 1 ملم ان هذه الجراحة الكهربائية تستخدم في الغالب للعمليات الجراحية الدماغية والطحال والمثانة والعنق والبروستات. 

وشكل موجة القطع يكون كالتالي: 










*· **آلية التخثير: *
وينم التخثير وإيقاف النزيف بإحدى الطريقتين هما :
 ‌أ. التجفيف
 ‌ب. التجريف
وفي كلتا الحالتين فان حرارة النسيج في نقطة تطبيق التيار ترتفع بشكل كافي للحصول على تجفيف أو تخريب النسيج بدون تبخير النسيج حيث تكون كثافة التيار هنا أقل من كثافة تيار القطع
ويحدث التجفيف عندما يتلامس الالكترود بالنسيج بشكل جيد وتكون كثافة التيار المار عبر النسيج كافية لرفع درجة الحرارة وبالتالي تخريب البنى النسيجية علما انه لا يوجد أهمية لشكل الموجة من أجل تحديد فعالية التجفيف وينتج التجريف الفعال بموجة لها عامل أعظمي ( نسبة القيمة العظمى للجهد الى القيمة الفعالة للجهد r.m.s) وبدور قصير وفعال. 

شكل موجة التخثير يكون كالتالي:







* ‌ج. **أنماط العمل:*
*· **نمط أحادي القطبية ( **Monopolar**) :*
وتعتبر أشهر الطرق استخداما، وتقوم فكرة عملها على نقل الطاقة من قطب كهربائي يدوى مفرد، ثم يمرر التيار الكهربائي خلال جسم المريض إلى صفيحة المريض وذلك على مسافة معينة من منطقة الجراحة،ويلاحظ أن هذه الطريقة ينتج عنها قطع وتجلط جيدان، ولكن مع الأسف على حساب مشكلات الأمان الجوهرية بالإضافة لكون القطب المفرد أو الشريحة غير ملائم بصفة عامة، أضف إلى ذلك تكلفته الباهظة. 
المخاطر المحتملة  في الطريقة أحادية القطب: 
لكي يعمل القطب الجراحي الأحادي بأمان ولكي يتم تجنب الحروق الواردة والغير مقصودة بعيدا عن منطقة الجراحة ، ينبغي أن يتشتت التيار الكهربائي المتولد في الآلة اليدوية ، وهذا التشتت يجب أن يكون خارج جسم المريض ، وأن تكون الكثافة في التيار الكهربائي منخفضة في القطب العاكس ، إذا حدث ولم تكن صفيحة المريض مثبتة جيدا يكون احتمال حدوث الحروق واردا بصورة كبيرة ، ولكي يتم تجنب ذلك تكون الآلات الجراحية الحديثة مزودة بإمكانية مراقبة الدوائر الكهربائية وذلك لمنع حدوث مثل هذه الأخطار .
ومن ضمن المخاطر أيضا خطر «تسرب التيارات الكهربائية» فلكي تتم الجراحة في أمان 
تام يفترض أن يتدفق التيار الكهربائي فقط بين الجزء اليدوي وبين الصفيحة ، ومع هذا فإذا حدث تماس مباشر بين جسد المريض وبين أي جسم معدني مثل طاولة إجراء الجراحة نفسها ، أو أي جهاز آخر داخل الجسم نفسه .
فهنا تكمن خطورة حدوث تسرب كهربائي عن طريق هذا الجسم المعدني وهذا يتسبب بشكل خطير في حدوث حروق غير مرغوب فيها، وأكثرها خطورة الذي يكون داخلياً وآثاره الجانبية السيئة ، ونكرر قولنا بأن الآلات الحديثة حاولت الإحاطة بمثل هذه المشكلة عن طريق الأدوات الكاشفة ذات التكلفة العالية .

شكل الالكترود المستخدم في الطريقة احادية القطب للقطع والتخثير: 





ومن الشروط الاساسية لاستخدام هذه الطريقة ان يكون التأريض مشترك لكل من المريض وطاولة العمليات لتحقيق صورة سليمة.
*· **نمط ثنائي القطب (**Bipolar**) :*
هي الطريقة الثانية من طرق الجراحة الكهربائية، وفي هذه الطريقة يكون الالكترود على شكل ملقط أو مقص حيث يشكل طرفاه قطبي تيار المار فيمر التيار من الطرف الأول إلى طرف الثاني عبر نسج المريض ويستخدم في العمليات الجراحية العصبية. 
ويلاحظ عمليا أن هذه الطريقة تحذف كل الأخطار المرتبطة بأحادية القطب، ولكن على الرغم من ذلك فقد واجهت الطريقة ثنائية القطب عقبة كبيرة في سبيل انتشار استخدامها،فلقد ثبتت فاعليتها الكبيرةفي القليل من الإجراءات الجراحية الغير متطلبة للفتح الجراحي التام، فإجراء قطع الأنسجة بالطريقة الجراحية ثنائية القطب دائما ما اعتبرت في مرتبة أدنى بكثير بالمقارنة مع الآلة الجراحية أحادية القطب، ولقد سلم الجراحون بأن الآلة الجراحية ثنائية القطب لن تستطيع أبدا إنجاز نفس الأداء الجراحي للآلة أحادية القطب، ومن هنا كان التقبل العالمي الأكبر للطريقة الأكثر في مخاطرها وهي الطريقة الأحادية.


----------



## باسم 1411987 (25 مايو 2007)

ارجو أن تستفيدوا من هذا الموضوع 
وسأقوم بتزويدكم بمزيد من المعلومات عن جهاز الجراحة الكهربائية اذا اردتم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 مايو 2007)

الأخ باسم .

لا تبخل علينا بمواضيعك الشيقة والمثيرة نلتمس الأستمرار ومزيد من المعلومات حول جهاز الجراحة الكهربائي واستخداماته ومواصفاته .

ولك الشكر والتقدير في اثرائنا والله يزيدك علما .

البغدادي


----------



## بريكن محمد بريكان (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*لو سمحت ما هي ألأعطال ولماذا لا يؤثر الكهرب في ألأنسان عندما يتم القطع*



باسم 1411987 قال:


> ارجو أن تستفيدوا من هذا الموضوع
> وسأقوم بتزويدكم بمزيد من المعلومات عن جهاز الجراحة الكهربائية اذا اردتم


لو سمحت ما هي ألأعطال ولماذا لا يتأثر بالكهرباء عندما يتم القطع أرجو ألأجابة مشكور لا مأمور


----------



## tigersking007 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخ باسم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عز (23 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة اخي باسم 
كنت احتاجها 


تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بريكن محمد بريكان قال:


> لو سمحت ما هي ألأعطال ولماذا لا يتأثر بالكهرباء عندما يتم القطع أرجو ألأجابة مشكور لا مأمور



لأن الفولتية قليلة جدا والتيار عالي .

البغدادي


----------



## hmhegypt86 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## حسين شفيق قاسم (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بشارالنجار (1 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير وشكرااا....


----------



## المهندس عبووود (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ليدي لين (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير لهذه المعلومات


----------



## jovan88 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عندي مشكلة بجهاز الجراحه الكهربائي esu انو لما اضع اداة التحكم بواسطة اليد لا تعمل ... ما الحل


----------



## المتابعة (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## مريم شريف. (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز 
ولا تحرمنا من معلوماتك القيمه 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر محمد ادم (23 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## ala ali (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور علي المعلومات القيمة وننتظر المزيييييييييييييييييييد


----------

